# Flashing to flush doors/ceilings!



## [email protected] (May 20, 2012)

Hi,

Ive been painting nine yrs nw did the whole 3yr city and guilds and stuff so i know a bit about painting but having trouble with the following.

Whenever i paint flush doors or coat a ceiling in oil based paint i.e. undercoat or eggshell no matter what way you lay off when applying paint by roller i seem to get flashing and you can see the roller marks and cutting inn marks.
I usually use a worn 9" sleeve as opposed to mohair or foam but no matter what sleeve you use this happens. The wet edge is always kept going and when paints drying it looks good. I have spoke/worked with other decorators who have had the same problem but cant seem to find the cause.

Does anyone know?


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

I find it hard to believe that you have been painting for 9 years.
JMO


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Between the oil on ceiling, or the comparison between undercoater and eggshell, what made ya think that? I'm was still trying to figure out the question, but i don't read for comprehension, so I may just have missed it. :whistling2::jester:


----------



## venetian designs (Nov 24, 2007)

da fuq?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Hire a painter.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Paradigmzz said:


> I'm was still trying to figure out the question, but i don't read for comprehension, so I may just have missed it. :whistling2::jester:


Word lol:thumbsup:

Alli got out of that was the same as you dawg, oil on ceilings, undercoater and eggshell..at which point "da fuq" came to mind and i hernieted a disc in my lower back from laughing.

Cheers mate


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sounds like it was written by a very clever computer program, foreign person who speaks very little English, or just a dumb painter.


----------



## pucks101 (Mar 29, 2012)

wait.... what?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

adam,

could you explain that all a little more clearly? Also some background about yourself (we have an Introductions section for that ) could help us gain a better insight about you which may help our comprehension of what you are saying.

thanks


----------



## TNpainter (Dec 7, 2011)

Wtf i just spat coffee all over myself laughing. But know got a headache


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Painting 101:

It helps if you add an eggshell texture. Flush Mount the roller using denatured undercoater against the door panels. Tip off with a badger brush and make sure to roll your oil topcoat in one direction. Don't use cheap roller covers as the roller frames can explode due to sun exposure to stacked rags. 

That is all. I told you painting is simple.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

Paradigmzz said:


> Painting 101:
> 
> It helps if you add an eggshell texture. Flush Mount the roller using denatured undercoater against the door panels. Tip off with a badger brush and make sure to roll your oil topcoat in one direction. Don't use cheap roller covers as the roller frames can explode due to sun exposure to stacked rags.
> 
> That is all. I told you painting is simple.


:notworthy::notworthy: you are the master ! :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::thumbsup:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

And it only took him five months to come up with the response. :laughing:


----------

